# mod. traps



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

does anyone know a good video on modifying traps. what is the purpose of the center swivel and what is a laminated jaw. thanks for your patiance i'm trying to learn.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

I dont know any videos but the purpose of center swiveling is so that the animal caught in the trap has a straight pull on it and its foot doesnt slide across the jaws when it pulls and laminated jaws are jaws that have an extra strip of metal welded flush with the jaws so that there is a greater surface area to hold the animal with and it also puts less pressure on animals foot when its caught.


----------



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

hey! thanks alot for the info. good luck this season


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

**** catcher, where you from in Missouri?


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

Im from north east mo in Bevier


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

That's cool, Im from Trenton. I go over there all the time.


----------

